# Where to rent and ride a nice bike in Seattle?



## mimason

My family will be flying in to Seattle mid July and rather than try to travel with my bike I would like to find a good lbs that will rent a bike to me for a week or less.

I would like a nice bike that is race ready(read well tuned). My local lbs in FL rents Cervelo R3's, now that's what I'm talking about. The last time I rented a bike in Monterey, CA all they had were beaters. I was afraid to torque the thing.

I have my measurements as well and would like the bike dialed in.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Also, any group rides or recommendations?


----------



## ewitz

This is what I do:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/demo-bike


----------



## MTT

Give Greggs a call. The one on Greenlake is one of the most well equiped shops in the Seattle area. I know they rent bikes, but you might give them a call and see what type of high end bikes they have available. Of course there is always REI as well- they might have something for you. The only time I rented a bike I was in San Diego, so I can't help directly, but between those two you should be able to get something fast...........MTT :thumbsup: 

http://www.greggscycles.com/contact.asp#news-2


----------



## martinrjensen

*recycledcycles*

You have to check these guys out to. July is a pretty hot month so I would call them soon to see what they have to say about renting then. Not to say you would have to reserve anything right now, but they can tell you what to expect then. Probaly the same with other shops. I frequent Greggs a lot but I really like Recycled cycles. They are within a few miles of each other.


----------



## mimason

Thanks for the help. I called Greggs and they do not rent. Montlake has some mid-level bikes like a Giant TCR comp with Rival....problem is that they want $60/day. Recycled has only Tiagra equiped bikes with lots of miles.

I will look in to shipping my bike or competitivecyclist. If the cost is similar then I may just do that. I must have the coolest LBS in the country. They rent new Cervelos from R3s to P3's for $35-50 a day.


----------



## MTT

mimason said:


> Thanks for the help. I called Greggs and they do not rent. Montlake has some mid-level bikes like a Giant TCR comp with Rival....problem is that they want $60/day. Recycled has only Tiagra equiped bikes with lots of miles.
> 
> I will look in to shipping my bike or competitivecyclist. If the cost is similar then I may just do that. I must have the coolest LBS in the country. They rent new Cervelos from R3s to P3's for $35-50 a day.


Did you call REI?


----------



## 2ride

*Try this...*

Veloce Velo in Issaquah (Seattle suburb... 20 minutes) has a great demo program. Basically they'll let you demo ANY bike they have on the floor... and they have a good selection of high end stuff.

Not sure they'd rent for a week but give them a call. Great shop!

http://velocevelo.com/store/


----------



## Tarekith

Woodinville Bicycles rents, mainly specialized stuff. Weird about Gregg's not renting anymore, I've rented from them a few times not that long ago even...


----------



## kreger

Recycled cycles have raleigh revinos 3.0s. alumiunm frame 5700 series 105 components. Ive lead tours for a company that uses these bikes, they're solid bike with great gear ratios. Seattle has some steep hills. don't know their pricing.


----------



## RRRoubaix

kreger said:


> Recycled cycles have raleigh revinos 3.0s. alumiunm frame 5700 series 105 components. Ive lead tours for a company that uses these bikes, they're solid bike with great gear ratios. Seattle has some steep hills. don't know their pricing.


Uhhh... did you notice this thread was from 2 1/2 *years* ago?
Just sayin'.

For the record, Gregg's at least used to rent back in the 90's. Sad to hear they don't anymore.


----------



## kreger

RRRoubaix said:


> For the record, Gregg's at least used to rent back in the 90's. Sad to hear they don't anymore.


so reviving a thread from two years ago is weird to you but adding information that is over a decade old (and currently incorrect) isn't?

just saying...


----------



## RRRoubaix

kreger said:


> so reviving a thread from two years ago is weird to you but adding information that is over a decade old (and currently incorrect) isn't?
> 
> just saying...


Ha ha, touche'!
Glad they still rent (or rent again, whichever).


----------

